

Profit per phone vs volume sold for mobile handset manufacturers - nobody_nowhere
http://www.asymco.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Screen-shot-2011-02-01-at-2-1-7.30.42-PM.png

======
nobody_nowhere
Full context here (which still doesn't explain the time period depicted in the
linked chart): [http://www.asymco.com/2011/02/02/making-it-up-in-volume-
how-...](http://www.asymco.com/2011/02/02/making-it-up-in-volume-how-profit-
and-volumes-traded-off-in-the-fourth-quarter/)

------
ZeroGravitas
Do they intentionally mix smartphone and non-smartphone sales to make some
kind of point? Seems a bit misleading otherwise.

If they dropped all the feature phones from Samsung and Nokia etc. I'd guess
the graphs would look a lot more similar since they'll be selling much less
and at a much higher average price.

